# Broken Collar Bone



## vanner (Mar 30, 2010)

damn, sorry to hear. my xray looks similar but the right shoulder! mine was a grade 3 AC separation. do you need surgery?

it's been 3 weeks and i feel ok (when i take my drugs). hoping to get back on the mountain in a month.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

vanner said:


> damn, sorry to hear. my xray looks similar but the right shoulder! mine was a grade 3 AC separation. do you need surgery?
> 
> it's been 3 weeks and i feel ok (when i take my drugs). hoping to get back on the mountain in a month.


I have an appointment tomorrow with the surgeon....I'm 99% sure surgery is needed, but I will know more tomorrow.

Did you have surgery?


----------



## vanner (Mar 30, 2010)

no surgery required, but yeah, trying to get over the "bump" i'll have the rest of my life...


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I love it when people post x-rays...here's mine (separated AC joint)










Sorry to hear about Tahoe. Heal fast.


----------



## vanner (Mar 30, 2010)

Attached my xrays. I don't need surgery...healing is coming along. 

I got one of these braces which has helped:

Amazon.com: Mcdavid Light Shoulder Support: Sports & Outdoors

Thinking about geting one of these when i'm ready:

Amazon.com: Demon Snow Flex Force Pro Top Body Armor - Men's: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn, these must suck so bad. Best of luck to all of you guys, rebuild!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Colarbone has been my most painful injury yet. I've broken alot of bones but when it was rubbing together on the bumpy ride to the hospital ..... man That hurt.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought all along it was a broken collar bone, but its just a grade 3 ac separation. I chose the surgery route....I go in Tuesday to have it put back in place and start the healing process.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck. What is the recoup time for that surgery?


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

justdust said:


> Good luck. What is the recoup time for that surgery?


They say 6 weeks


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

FML!!! worst pain ever after surgery!!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Hopefully they gave some you some fun stuff to ease the pain.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

Going on the 3rd week post surgery. Finally ditched the arm sling, very minimal pain, but I still have a slight bump. I hope I never have to deal with this again! 

On the bright side, the resort held a t-shirt design contest, that I won! And season passes just went on sale for next season!

Unfortunately I am calling it quits for this season..... So long fluffy white, bring on summer time and wake boarding!


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

how's the tow rope on the wake board gonna feel on that collarbone? One thing I was really grateful for is that my AC injury did not put much of a damper on my riding season...but I think being pulled by a rope might be a different story? :dunno:


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

justdust said:


> how's the tow rope on the wake board gonna feel on that collarbone? One thing I was really grateful for is that my AC injury did not put much of a damper on my riding season...but I think being pulled by a rope might be a different story? :dunno:


Yeah, that may be the only downfall is the constant jerk of the rope.

This is week 7 since surgery....I'm really thinking about getting the board back out of storage and hit up the 100"+ of fresh pow that is dumping right now here in the west!!!


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

I have two friends who have suffered similar injuries this season. I am curious as to how it happened for you guys. Both my friends said it was a forward tumble and landing on the ice with their shoulder.

Anyways, hope you recover soon.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

photohunts said:


> I have two friends who have suffered similar injuries this season. I am curious as to how it happened for you guys. Both my friends said it was a forward tumble and landing on the ice with their shoulder.
> 
> Anyways, hope you recover soon.


Same thing. Forward tumble on ice! 

I was bombing the run as a beginner making large carves, came right in my line over the tip of my board and I had no where to go but down.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

*UPDATE* The surgery never took....

A few months after surgery, I noticed that the bone was back in the place prior to surgery. So I scheduled an appointment with the surgen to find out why the bone moved....He told me the band slipped off the bone.

I decided to seek a 2nd opinion, so I went to another orthopedic surgen...after he read the medical report and looked at the xrays from the previous surgen, he came up with this conclusion.......They used a combination of orthoband and cadaver to tie the clavix down. Well, the notched the clavix bone....the orthoband has since fractured the bone and is moving thru the bone like a knife in butter. They said it was a 50% chance that it is done healing and it should be fine, but they dont know until they opened it back up.


If I were to do it all over again, I would not of chosen the surgery route.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ah, yes, the dreaded surgery. I broke the outside of my shoulder (clavicle) last year and luckily every doctor I called downright refused to do surgery. At the time I was very angry and thought surgery was the best thing to do because of the pain involved - Now, nearly 9 months later I do have quite a huge "bump" on my shoulder where the bone pops through but I have full range of motion. I constantly hear/read horror stories about shoulder surgery which leave you only needing more surgery in the future. I'm sure as an old man I will be aching but at 22 I am happy with not going the surgery route.

I hope your injury gets a chance to really heal in the next few months - never forget that the body has been mending bones naturally for thousands of years! Good luck. PS- Sue the first doctor for not giving you full information :cheeky4:


----------

